# needed airflow



## sneekypeet (Aug 27, 2006)

the reason for the mod was i needed more "clean" air going to the graphics card, and i wanted to clean it up. I borrowed a few tricks ive seen on here and used a few of my own.  Cheers all for the help and the ideas!


----------



## zekrahminator (Aug 27, 2006)

*Nice!* Now why isn't there a clapping smiley? Oh that's right because we have this . Only thing I'd do is add some dust filters and maybe UV paint. But dude that is awesome...get some mad soldering skills and you can be the new Markkleb lol.


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Aug 27, 2006)

I'm confused as to whta you modded


----------



## sneekypeet (Aug 27, 2006)

sorry dippy all i really did was remove the bottom half of the drive bays to allow for the flow from the two fans. also i got the wires all braided now but with no previous photo that would be hard to figure that part out


----------



## g12rxz (Aug 27, 2006)

probably looks good when you get a glass side on there too eh?


----------



## sneekypeet (Aug 27, 2006)

oh yeah a pic with the door would probably be in order then


----------



## g12rxz (Aug 27, 2006)

Nice job.  I gotta get some pics of my rig up, just need to borrow somones camera!


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Aug 27, 2006)

Nice alien head.. and nice GPU   *points at sig* hehe..


----------



## BigD6997 (Sep 3, 2006)

why didnt you put a 120mm fan in the place of those two 80mm's?

and yes i like the alien head


----------



## stealthfighter (Sep 3, 2006)

Because 80 x 2 = 160
160mm vs 120mm


----------



## sneekypeet (Sep 3, 2006)

First I'd like to address BigD.....I had those fans onhand and free is always better...lol

Secondly I'll address stealthfighter.......that was my math also....lol


also thanks for the compliments on the alien head just felt like the right thing to do


----------



## BigD6997 (Sep 3, 2006)

free is better but

surace area of one 120mm fan = 3.14 x 60^2 = 11,304mm^2

surface area of two 80mm fans = 2(3.14 x 40^2) = 10,048mm^2

thats my math 

EDIT: also why didnt you take the case apart and paint the mobo tray and stuff


----------



## Chewy (Sep 3, 2006)

the alienhead... makes pure ownage


----------



## KennyT772 (Sep 3, 2006)

BigD6997 said:


> free is better but
> 
> surace area of one 120mm fan = 3.14 x 60^2 = 11,304mm^2
> 
> ...



...fan area has nothing to do with it. cfm of the 120 / cfm of the 80 x2. then u have to do a dba comparison...ect ect. 

either way it looks sweet. my friend has that case and we just might do the same thing to his...


----------



## drade (Sep 3, 2006)

Very Nice.


----------



## BigD6997 (Sep 3, 2006)

KennyT772 said:


> ...fan area has nothing to do with it. cfm of the 120 / cfm of the 80 x2. then u have to do a dba comparison...ect ect.
> 
> either way it looks sweet. my friend has that case and we just might do the same thing to his...


never said it didnt look sweet 

yes the fan area does make a difference as that is the amount of air it has access to, + one 120mm fan can blow as much air as two 80mm fans while staying quieter...

but i get that if he already had the fans why buy another fan, im not bashing cuz the case looks sweet


----------

